# French Mirage F1 performing low level flying in Chad !!



## pardus (Oct 19, 2007)

[ame]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=7a1_1172944648&p=1[/ame]

Plus this crazy shit!

[ame]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=6a6_1191972786&p=1[/ame]


----------



## hoepoe (Oct 20, 2007)

These are good; i always thought it was the South African (yes, the World Rugby Champions) Air Force?

H


----------



## tova (Oct 21, 2007)

Damn - love those rollovers  Thanks for posting these :)


----------



## pardus (Oct 23, 2007)

hoepoe said:


> These are good; i always thought it was the South African (yes, the World Rugby Champions) Air Force?
> 
> H



I looked again, the gear is used by both France and SA but based soley on a glimpse of some uniforms I'd have to say yes looks like French.


Shut up about the Rugby! lol


----------

